

Doctors find way to reverse autism effects - pt
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/6021918.cms?prtpage=1

======
hartror
Hmmm perhaps that should be:

    
    
        Scientists reverse Fragile X syndrome in a mouse model.

